# fishing/hunting and ahh....herping!!!



## reptilerob (Feb 7, 2010)

I went down the river into the state forest this afternoon. My aim was to sight in my new rifle, and have a bit of a fish for murray cod.
Now, lately, my wife rett82 and I have been out a few times looking for snakes, and just cant seem to find any. As soon as i grab a gun or a fishing rod, guess what i find??
<iframe src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LV_Ru70rpk0" frameborder="0" height="375" scrolling="no" width="450"></iframe>

Thankfully i had my compace fishing camera on me!!!
















Infact, it wasnt a very successful fishing trip. I seemed to see everything *except* fish this afternoon!!LOL


----------



## Adsell (Feb 7, 2010)

Did you site the rifle in before seeing the fox?


----------



## markars (Feb 7, 2010)

or did you sight the rifle in on the fox?


----------



## omg_a_gecko (Feb 8, 2010)

nice find, were you close to the red belly when you took the last pic of it?


----------



## TWENTY B (Feb 8, 2010)

youtube link doesn't work, nice RBB pics though


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Feb 8, 2010)

fish are overrated
snake way better


----------



## phoebe (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh I hate foxes.

That red belly is lovely though


----------



## Macmilliam (Mar 29, 2010)

did you shoot the fox?


----------



## hoppyone (Mar 29, 2010)

Well c'mon did you shoot fox ?????


----------



## jdonly1 (Mar 29, 2010)

Macmilliam said:


> did you shoot the fox?


Hmm air rifle,I doubt that would do the job


----------



## liney (Mar 29, 2010)

looks like a good afternoon- better than work aye.


----------



## Slats (Mar 29, 2010)

here is his vid
http://www.youtube.com/v/LV_Ru70rpk0


----------



## Slats (Mar 29, 2010)

looks like at the end of the vid it started to get annoyed at your presence haha.


----------



## reptilerob (Mar 31, 2010)

LOLOL Thats funny!! Air rifle......i was using a 30-06 which would probably blow that fox into 3 pieces like it did a rabbit i shot yesterday!!LOL

I didnt take a shot at the fox, because i wasnt sure how accurate the gun was, that was the reason i was down there in the first place. Once i fired a single shot with it, i was regretting not taking the shot!!!lol


----------



## XKiller (Mar 31, 2010)

I love the complete black nosed RBB snakes good photos,


----------



## Brigsy (Mar 31, 2010)

I would have taken the shot, only one way to test it. nice RBB


----------



## nico77 (Apr 2, 2010)

nice vid , how close were you when you were recording ? looks like you would have nearly been standing on the tail  

cheers nico


----------

